# XD(M) or XD9?



## psc0730 (Oct 8, 2017)

Which model would you most recommend? The reason I am leaning towards the XD9 is because it s $60 cheaper and comes as a package.*

However, I ve heard some pretty mixed reviews when it comes to the comparison of these models. Some say the XD(M) is just like the XD9, just more expensive. While others say the XD(M) is significantly better.*

I d like to hear some feedback from people who have used/owned both models. This is my first gun purchase, so informative responses are appreciated!*

Also, the barrel length for the XD(M) is the 4.5". I plan to open carry but eventually get a CCW to cc as well. Thank you!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The XDm is somewhat more comfortable in the hand, and those that have the fiber optic front sights are very nice. Other than that, it's about the same as the original, which is a very good pistol.


----------



## csm19z5m (Oct 4, 2017)

I have an XDm with 3.8 barrel in 45 cal that I have carried, primarily in the fall and winter months when baggier clothing is called for. It's a great gun, never had a problem with it and it is very accurate. It is not an ideal gun for the summer months because it's a little to large unless you are going to open carry. I don't own a 9mm in anything except for my wife's XDS sc in 9mm. I have never had a use for 9mm anything but that's just me and I'm too old to change now. Lot's of people love the cartridge. My primary carry gun is an XD Mod 2 with 3.3 barrel in 45 cal. Great gun and perfect for me to carry. Frankly, I think too much is made out of the concealability of a firearm. If it prints a little so what. Not many people spend any time looking at other peoples clothes. I carry the appropriate gun for the anticipated threat. I take expeditions all over the country each year and when I'm in Grizzly country I have even carried my S&W 629 Classic .44 mag with 8 3/8 barrel. It's kind of like packing a howitzer on long hikes but it beats the heck out of a small caliber handgun if a bear wants to love you up a little. Sorry to get off point here but take a look at the XD Mod 2 3.3 in .45 cal for CC if that is the primary use. You will find it a great gun and once you get comfortable firing it will find it very accurate for defensive purposes. Hope that doesn't confuse you too much.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Bisley said:


> The XDm is somewhat more comfortable in the hand, and those that have the fiber optic front sights are very nice. Other than that, it's about the same as the original, which is a very good pistol.


I totally agree with you Bisley! an XDm is accurate and comfortable. When my husband was looking for his first gun, he felt better with it. Its handy.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got 4 Springfields. XD9 Sub Compact Mod 2, XD40 Sub Compact, XDS-45 3.3, and an XDM-45. 3.8.

The XDM has 3 removable back straps that can be tailored to fit your hand. I'd recommend the Compact 3.8 version of the XDM either 9mm or better yet .45ACP. With the compact (3.8) version you can use the shorter magazines for concealed carry or the extended ones which give you the capacity and feel of it's full size counterpart. With the full size gun you do not have that option. The extended magazines also have removable finger extensions that slide on and off the magazines that match their respective interchangeable back straps. Those options are what the extra $60 is for.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

csm19z5m said:


> I have an XDm with 3.8 barrel in 45 cal that I have carried, primarily in the fall and winter months when baggier clothing is called for. It's a great gun, never had a problem with it and it is very accurate. It is not an ideal gun for the summer months because it's a little to large unless you are going to open carry. I don't own a 9mm in anything except for my wife's XDS sc in 9mm. I have never had a use for 9mm anything but that's just me and I'm too old to change now. Lot's of people love the cartridge. My primary carry gun is an XD Mod 2 with 3.3 barrel in 45 cal. Great gun and perfect for me to carry. Frankly, I think too much is made out of the concealability of a firearm. *If it prints a little so what.* Not many people spend any time looking at other peoples clothes. I carry the appropriate gun for the anticipated threat. I take expeditions all over the country each year and when I'm in Grizzly country I have even carried my S&W 629 Classic .44 mag with 8 3/8 barrel. It's kind of like packing a howitzer on long hikes but it beats the heck out of a small caliber handgun if a bear wants to love you up a little. Sorry to get off point here but take a look at the XD Mod 2 3.3 in .45 cal for CC if that is the primary use. You will find it a great gun and once you get comfortable firing it will find it very accurate for defensive purposes. Hope that doesn't confuse you too much.


*That all depends on which state you live in.* If you live in a state that does not allow open carry, just printing would be considered open carry and you could be arrested. At the very least have your concealed weapons permit revoked. Before anyone goes about armed while in public it's important to know your home state's firearms laws. Where I am it's constitutional carry, where permits are not required to carry either open or concealed while out in public.

As far as open carry goes there are a few things that people should take into consideration. I can't tell you how many times I've been behind someone who is openly carrying a handgun and thought of how easy it would be for me to take that gun and use it against the carrier and other people. Not to mention that if an armed individual were to go on a shooting spree the first person they might take out is a visibly armed person. Carrying concealed will always give the carrier the element of surprise in that type of situation or other potentially armed confrontation. About the only time that I ever carry openly is while out in the desert where nobody is around.

I'm not trying to argue whether open carry should be legal or not. I believe in Constitutional Carry where both methods are legal, and permits are not required for either method of carry.

As for concealability a lot will depend on an individuals physical size as to the size and type of gun they decide to carry. I'm 6 ft. and have no trouble concealing a full size gun under a shirt, for me the XDM 3.8 Compact is an ideal sized weapon for concealed carry. Under a loose T-shirt may be a different story in which case the XDS a J-frame or similar sized gun in an inside the waistband holster may be a viable choice. Of course one can always pocket carry such guns as long as you're not wearing skin tight jeans which would make drawing the weapon difficult. Cargo pants with large pockets are ideal for that purpose. For pocket carry a holster designed for that purpose is a must as it will keep the gun from flopping around and in the same position in your pocket. It also covers the trigger guard which is important especially if you're carrying a striker fired weapon.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I like the looks and specs of the XD(e) 45, but haven't held one. I'm impressed with my Shield 45 for CCW, but a hammer and DA is 'down home' for me.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hillman said:


> I like the looks and specs of the XD(e) 45, but haven't held one. I'm impressed with my Shield 45 for CCW, but a hammer and DA is 'down home' for me.


It looks like it's got the grip frame of the XD Mod2 series. If so I'll bet it will be a lot more manageable than my XDS .45 3.3. The XDS has a small and narrow grip frame. Because of that the recoil is pretty stout. Though not as bad as my S&W Model 640 .357 J-frame. I just wanted a small .45 that I could pocket carry, the XDS certainly fills that need. Springfield makes some really nice guns, although I've only fired the XDS and the XDM .45's they seem to work. I haven't had any issues so far.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

psc0730 said:


> Which model would you most recommend? The reason I am leaning towards the XD9 is because it s $60 cheaper and comes as a package.*
> 
> However, I ve heard some pretty mixed reviews when it comes to the comparison of these models. Some say the XD(M) is just like the XD9, just more expensive. While others say the XD(M) is significantly better.*
> 
> ...


I've read a lot of these automatics and I'm tempted to go for one of the XD9's myself in the "Essential Package" that has 3 mags. Personally I'd might go for one this weekend.

Clerk


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I am late to the thread and it is not likely all that helpful to the OP, but others might read this later when looking. 
The XD (Extreme Duty) is a great gun, but the Mod 2 is head and shoulders better in grip ergonomics. I have several Mod 2's in various lengths and calibers, the only 9 is a 4" Service model for my wife, she finds it very accurate. The only true XD for me is XD357 in naturally 357 Sig. The Grip is okay, semi-ergonomic, not as nice as a XDM and definitely not as nice as XD Mod 2. The Mod 2 adds XDM style sights besides the grips. The internals of the XD and XD mod 2 are the same, you have to pull the trigger before you can remove the slide for field striping. The XDM was designed to be field striped with out needing to pull the trigger. A feature many police and other armed agencies desire. To allow that to happen the XDM needs more parts. In normal field striping you remove the slide the recoil spring and guide rod, and the barrel. You can brush or wipe down the frame as it sits and clean the other parts normally. Not a lot of differences, but the devil is in the details, and a detail strip of the frame will reveal a few extra parts in the XDM, that makes reassembling the XDM more intricate. The XDM takes more ammo in each magazine, I think four round more in a 9 MM 

I have two XDM's not a 9 MM and 10 MM, both 5.25 and six XD's I like both.


----------

